
Ask HN: Would you be interested in a book about coder's block (procrastination)? - joshux
I&#x27;ve had the procrastination problem for some time. Recently have found solution to it. I would like to share the knowledge to many people. I&#x27;m wondering if any of you programmers would be interested?
======
greenyoda
I have no way of knowing whether I'd be interested in your book since I don't
know what your qualifications are (e.g., how much programming experience you
have, have you studied the psychology literature related to procrastination,
etc.) or how well you write.

One way to figure out if people are interested in your writing is to blog
about your topic and see if your blog gets a lot of visitors and commenters.
Then you can use your blog posts as the basis for a book. For example, Michael
Lopp's books grew out of his blog - see
[http://randsinrepose.com/books](http://randsinrepose.com/books).

